# eazy-e



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

woke up quick, at about noon...


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

"Why you wear your pants like that?"

"*Eazy* access, baby!"


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

hahahaha "man, why you be lyin about your age?"


----------

